# DIY HT speaker suggestions appreciated



## asiquis (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a listending room 50' L X 13'W X 7.6'H

What will I need to keep in mind when selecting DIY speaker projects for a room this size? 
woofer size?, efficiency?.... I need a steer in the right direction......
Looking for centre, mains and surrounds and sub.

Old system is breaking down woofer by tweeter ....
Paradigm 9SE mains, CC 200 centre, Atom surrounds, PDR-12 Sub (which is gone now) :no:

Budget: UNSURE how far would 1000.00 go not including the sub?

Will be driving with a 100 wpc Yamaha HTR-5590
Have 42 inch Panasonic plasma and an Oppo 971 DVD player

70% HT 30% music (all genres)

any and all suggestions are appreciated


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

You've got options.
This link lists a few options from HTG. http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=28655

Front: Mini-Statements
Center Statement center
Rear RS-150 MT's

Or

Front: RS-TMWW
Center: RS WT/MW center
Rear: RS 150MT's or RS 150 MTM's

For 7chan you could try

Mains: RS 150 MTM's
Surrounds RS 150MT's

Those are just examples of readily available plans from HTG. There are plans from Zaphaudio.com, for example is Budget MTM's


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Here are lots of excellant designs http://htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39
I can vouch for the NatP's, they sound awsome, I am also building the huge RS 3ways and have no doubt they will sound awsome too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I built the RS-TMWW mains and they sound awesome. I had to pump up the front channels when I first hooked them up but they have gained in efficiency since then and I have had to pump up the rear channels to keep the balance right. I wanted a better looking cabinet so I am in the process of building some curved cabinets. I am also building the NatP's for the rear and the RS WT/MW for a center. I thought about the Modula and the CJD RS150 designs. The Modula crossover is pretty pricey to build. The CJD RS150 MTM is a real nice design but I wanted more base so I went the the NatP. I have the crossovers built for the NatPs and the center but I the wife says I have to finish the cabinets for the fronts before I start to expand my mess. My basement is a mess. I think all these designs will fit what you need. If you go with the RS WT/MW look at all of the crossover options. I was bouncing back and forth with the CurtC and the Dennis Murphy designs. I went with the Dennis Murphy design but it was a little pricier than the CurtC design. I would also recommend that you do an actual price breakout on the BOM. I found the prices of the parts have gone up quite a bit.

Good luck on whatever you choose.


----------

